# My elevated layout



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

Portable elevated layout for my live steam showing.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

John ... your first name yes? 

I like the portable risers, adjustments and stabilizers. Can be made of wood. 

Your trackbed, is it a ladder design or how would you describe it? 

Thanks for the posting. 

gg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John?, 

Can you post somemore pictures and some detail on how you built those risers. I like the design.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree that is a very good idea for leveling legs.


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

They are made of 1/4 inch plywood, with adjustment for uneven ground, and i used 1.5x1.5 inch angle iron at the top to fasten to the underside of the roadbed, and also at the bottom to anchor to the ground with large 10 or 12 inch spikes. The diagonal brace is 1x1/8x 48 inch flatbar, fastened with one screw to the under side of the trackbed, and to the ground with a large spike. Trackbed is 1x6 boards (quick, but not good, the boards twist) boards, and 2 layers, 3/4 inch plywood cut to a curve. I will try to post another photo of the riser design soon.


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

The layout riser in 2 pieces


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the legs a lot. Super adjustable for any rough terrain. Wide stance. Braces prevent buckling. Good show all around.

Bob


----------

